# Barn find 1964 tempest custom



## el_papelitos (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Folks !!!

Just did a barn find !!! In France.... Where i Live and Im from...








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

It s a 1964 TEMPEST CUSTOM MORDOR !! For under 2000 USD. For here its a fair price with paper work. Car is complete and original (i think), and for my wife ( and me )... 

I went down to the data plate .And it has blue interior ( good shape ) and original Silvermist Grey ( Bad shape ). 

Forgot to take picture of vin plate.... :00/o:

Plus a console , bucket seats, dash light up when i connected the battery.

Motor is in good shape and gearbox has good oil level. So i m betting car will run good. Rear diff 11 bolts... Drum breaks on 4 corners.

My main question is what is this tiny v8 ??? I guess 215ci ... But i got frightened when i remenbered it was the same as range rover.....

Anyway it seeems all original in the car so i guess its the original but im curious about your thoats or comments. :lurk:

Here goes more crappy pictures....








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Comments are more than welcome :reddevil:

Thisone is meant to become cruiser as i have my gto 65 in the garage in " Restoration " and in the proper section of the forum for the one interested :nopity:

See ya Folks !!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Definitely different. A 4-door sedan with factory buckets and a console? Never seen one optioned like that.

The engine is not a Pontiac. Photos are not the best, but it has the distributor in the front of the engine. The small V-8 Pontiac used is the 326 cubic inch. Not sure if a different engine may have come from the factory for cars exported outside the United States -never read that this was done. The engine may have been swapped with another at some point. A Buick engine has the distributor in the front and would fit in the chassis fairly easy. The Buick engine has an oil pump/filter on the front lower passenger side of the engine and is pretty obvious. I see something in your photos that may be it. That's my best guess.

Nice find.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Any chance you get a better picture of the carb(s)?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

engine is possibly an early Buick 300 v8. not able to pick out details enough from the pics. On the buckets, no factory installed buckets in a '64 Tempest. If you wanted factory buckets, you ordered a LeMans.


----------



## el_papelitos (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks everybody, i go for the car Friday, and put fresh photos saturday !!! Just hope car came with this engine.

For the interior my bet is its original, in data plate it says blue, and its blue so i guess its the original... As it is a tempest custom could it be equiped with special parts ??


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

el_papelitos said:


> Thanks everybody, i go for the car Friday, and put fresh photos saturday !!! Just hope car came with this engine.
> 
> For the interior my bet is its original, in data plate it says blue, and its blue so i guess its the original... As it is a tempest custom could it be equiped with special parts ??


Factory installed bucket sets were not an option on lower trim level GM A body's from '64-71. Many many many factory bucket seats have been pulled out other GM products and installed over the years into Tempests, Tempest Customs, Chevelle 300's, etc. One of my keeper cars had GM strato buckets installed (with reproduction '72 Chevelle) seat covers in the late '80's. The heavy strato buckets were not avail in that particular car, but were added by a quickee restorer, and combined with one of a few halfway close upholstery pattern covers, the substition of the strato buckets was a cheap solution to the very expensive replacement of the factory thin fabric and vinyl lightweight bench seat upholstery. Fortunately, was able to come up with the correct lightweight bench seat. 

To verify how this '64 was originally optioned, you can note the VIN in the drivers door jamb. it should be spot welded on. From this number you can determine if the engine was originally a 215 6 cylinder or a 326 V8. Further info can be derived from ordering the PHS documentation for $65 USD. the PHS docs will note a zone and delivering dealer by numbers. Though, many dealers are known, if the car was originally shipped new to Europe, that should be able to Be deciphered. Of course, many American cars of this era, also made it overseas through US servicemen stationed overseas. Best to you on the new acquisition!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The engine shown is a later v8, probably out of a Rover. Based on the 215 Buick, when Rover bought the rights in the '70's. I know of more than one running and free of charge 326 engines for that car, but the cost to ship would be very expensive. Nobody seems to want 326 engines over here.....a shame, as they are a great engine. Your cheapest/best bet would be to get a running Pontiac 400 and have it shipped and installed. It would be a straight bolt-in. And the car would run very well indeed.


----------



## el_papelitos (Jan 25, 2013)

geeteeohguy said:


> The engine shown is a later v8, probably out of a Rover. Based on the 215 Buick, when Rover bought the rights in the '70's. I know of more than one running and free of charge 326 engines for that car, but the cost to ship would be very expensive. Nobody seems to want 326 engines over here.....a shame, as they are a great engine. Your cheapest/best bet would be to get a running Pontiac 400 and have it shipped and installed. It would be a straight bolt-in. And the car would run very well indeed.


I agree but i think i will stay with the 3.5 because the cost for shipping + customs + extras i may cry. But yeah, motor is so small compared to 400....:rofl:

And im restoring my 65 that have 400 ... so the 64 will be a cruiser. 

Here in Europe its hard to be matching numbers and everything period correct if you don t have a stack of cash... On almost parts you can charge an extra 40% on the cost in USA.... atriot:

I have more picture of the goat to share.... 

On the trailer.










Front View > MIssing headlights










Interior 




















rear view : Missing Taillight beyels 











The "Engine" > Please dont laugh



















So i hope youlike the update.


Sheet metal is straight, chassis good.

Interior is ingood shape. So if motor and tranny works good it would be very nice find !


----------

